# Nano Tank CO2 Advice (Fluval Edge)



## Lemsip (17 Nov 2011)

I'm running a Fluval Edge 23L - looking to upgrade to dosing CO2. Seen the DIY threads and wondering what would be most suitable for this size, I've seen people use the commercial Fluval 88g pack on this tank as well as DIY yeast reactor.

I'd like to keep costs low - is a fire extinguisher build a bit overkill? Or something like http://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/ (overpriced, or?).

Would appreciate any input if anyone has setup co2 for a similar sized tank!


----------



## spyder (17 Nov 2011)

The link you gave uses sodastream co2 cylinders? These are smaller and generally cost more in the long run for refills.

A fire extingusher or large pressurised cylinder build is not overkill, it just means your gas is going to last a lot longer between refills. Fermentation can also be used but can be errratic.

If you have room to hide the fire extinguisher and kit then there's no reason to not do it if you don't see the initial outlay off putting. When you upgrade to a larger tank (and there's a 99.9% chance you will) you can move the co2 kit to the new tank.


----------



## Lemsip (17 Nov 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=37&t=7696 Would this setup be suitable? Would it be a necessity to turn it off at night if I don't have an airstone - the gas would last for ages in this tank anyway so not too fussed about saving it by turning it off, more concerned about co2 buildup (if its an issue).


----------

